

How an Angelpad startup got from 0 to 1000 paying customers - ragnars
http://blog.pipedrive.com/2012/04/pipedrive-now-has-1000-paying-customers-and-how-we-got-there/

======
MartinV
Looks like a great story, keep it going!

